# Holster for Taurus PT 1911



## Big222Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi all. I have purchased a new Taurus PT 1911 SSteel pistol (45 ACP). My FAC isn't back yet in N. Ireland that can take serveral month. My wife (US citizen) is visiting her dad this summer. I want a holster for this new toy. The problem is knowing what to will fit. I have looked at three brands:
>> Fobus
>> Blackhawk
>> iTac DEfence Holster

Fobus offer this one: Fobus Colt 1911 Roto Holster Paddle. The dealers add saids it will fit all 1911 models.
iTac model looked good (different dealer) I was ordering it but the company won't sell outside the US.

What model would you guys recommend for my Taurus PT 1911 SSteel pistol ????

Also what mag holers too??

And does anyone know what mags would fit this gun??

I want to use the gun at the range.

Thanks:smt023


----------



## Big222Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

Come on guys some of you must have a good polymer 1911 holster


----------



## maqueswell (Jul 12, 2006)

HelloBig222Dog,

Congrats on your purchase...question is..what type of holster are you looking for? I have my IWB holster made my AKJConcealco..and I also have an OWB holster designed for the PT1911 w/rail. click on the link below.

https://www.rrarms.com/catalog.php?prod=60062


----------



## Big222Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi maqueswell I would like either a Fobus or Blackhawk Ploymer style or something equal. My Taurus PT 1911 does not have a rail. This is a popular gun but I can't find a holster for it.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd strongly encourage you to check out Blade-Tech's IDPA Pak. It's a package that comes with a kydex Sting-Ray holster and a double-mag holder. The price is fantastic when you consider the pieces separately. I have this setup for my Glock 34 and used it recently for an IDPA introductory class where we ended up shooting in a fairly heavy rain. The holster and mag holder functioned without problems. 

Blade-Tech lists the kit as being available for the "PT 111" as well as a whole lot of 1911's and clones. Contact Blade-Tech and confirm that they can accomodate your PT. By the way, it could take about 3 weeks from order to delivery, so factor that into your plans. 

Sharon at Blade-Tech is a great woman and very quick to answer inquiries. 

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## T. Webb (Aug 28, 2009)

I've got a Taurus PT 1911 as well. I think they're feature packed guns for the money. 

I carry mine in a Galco M7X holster. It's a molded holster that has snap loops for securing it to the belt. You do not have to loosen your belt every time you want to put it on or off. 

Try doing a Google search of "Galco M7X". It might not be everyones perfect holster, but it works for me.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fobus holsters are poorly made, and are not worth even the little bit you'll pay for one. This is especially true of the Fobus for the 1911, because it leaves a lot of the front end of the pistol out in the breeze, to be dinged and abraded by anything you come up against.
You are buying a relatively expensive pistol. Why would you carry it in the cheapest holster you can find?
Galco (mentioned by someone else, nearby) makes the best-quality factory-manufactured leather holsters I've seen. I have to assume that their plastic holsters are of similar quality, although I've never seen or used one. They also make magazine carriers and belts. Galco's prices are reasonable, but not low. If you want a Galco holster, send a PM to either Mike Barham or Old Padewan, both of them on this forum, and both of them Galco employees.
(If you opt to buy a decent holster, remember to also buy the sturdiest belt you can find, on which to carry it. Ordinary belts sag badly under the weight of a pistol.)

The Galco catalog can be found by clicking on: http://www.usgalco.com/


----------

